
How to learn Machine Learning - sndean
https://dhanus.github.io/blog/learn-machine-learning/
======
tzhenghao
Here's another resource that I've been following the past few weeks. Andrew Ng
recently launched a Deep Learning Specialization (Understanding of an into to
ML course is a prerequisite) under deeplearning.ai [1], and I really enjoy the
content so far.

[1] - [https://www.coursera.org/specializations/deep-
learning](https://www.coursera.org/specializations/deep-learning)

